# Marble Wood Hollow Handle Ice Fishing Rod



## winters98 (Jan 19, 2014)

It's ice fishing time again up here in Minnesota. I made a few of these last year.

Reactions: Like 15 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 19, 2014)

That's sharp!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks great, Kelvin! Do you wrap the eyes as well?


----------



## winters98 (Jan 20, 2014)

I do but I hate doing the wrapping.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 21, 2014)

Kelvin - I cannot for the life of me get my head wrapped around ice fishing for recreation. Survival sure but recreational is beyond me. But I do respect the work that went into that turning! Nice job!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2014)

Those are sharp! Never Ice fished, But I like all kinds of fishing and I'm sure I would like that as well. The rods looks tiny, what is a good sized fish in the ice fishing world?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 21, 2014)

Well on Lake winebago in Wisconsin they spear sturgeon every winter. Once or twice I have hooked a fish to big to fit thru the hole. In my experience the ones to big for the hole were pikes. Average hole size is 6-12" in diameter. Both times I got a fish stuck I had a 6" hole to pull it thru.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 22, 2014)

I saw this a few days ago and thought I had commented on it but I guess I didn't. Kelvin, that is a beautiful ice fishing rod. A nice little setup to.

Ray


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice! Ice fishing is so fun!!!!!!!!!!! Haven't had a chance to go for a couple years but it is a blast.

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

